# 2016 Sentra



## 45Frank (Mar 21, 2021)

My daughter has a 2016 Sentra bought used about 20 months ago, been great until about 6 months ago. Always did about 40mpg and power was fine for her, mileage has dropped to about 30mpg. About 80,000 miles
Since then there is a total lack of power, engine is very loud like it is struggling, sounds like you are pulling a house behind ya and barely makes it up what we call the Saluta grade here, about a 7% incline several miles long. Also sounds as the transmission is slipping.
Taken back to the Nissan dealer and they told us they can't find the issue, they drove it, they see it, they feel it but we are told the COMPUTERS aren't giving a code!!!!!! They then charged us for a diagnostic fee of nearly $140.00 for less then 30 minutes. WTH no mechanics.
A local mech has mentioned the transmission. I contacted Nissan and they did extend the warranty on the trans only. But the mech at Nissan say no codes no repair.

Does anyone have any ideas? Another dealer maybe?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like maybe the planetary clutch is either slipping or not shifting. If it was the CVT belt or valve body then codes would be certain, but very often the planetaries will misbehave without throwing any. If your dealer is honest, a clear video showing RPM's and describing your conditions and throttle load should be enough to get it upstairs to TechLine, who will then coach them about getting to the bottom of it.


----------



## 45Frank (Mar 21, 2021)

One other thing is it does it much more when it's hot out, the hotter the more it does it.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

45Frank said:


> One other thing is it does it much more when it's hot out, the hotter the more it does it.


That would be consistent with a clutch issue, but it could also mean the fluid is overheating for some reason. CVT's go into a "self-protection" mode when they get hot, which doesn't turn on the MIL but does slow the car way down. While that won't leave any DTC's, it does leave evidence. The TCM records overheating events in two parameters called CVT-A and CVT-B that can be read by the dealer or a top-end scanner like a SnapOn Solus. If one or both values read anything but zero, your CVT has been overheating. If you find that's the issue, get an auxilliary trans cooler installed and change the fluid out immediately. Burnt fluid degrades quickly, and once the CVT belt and pulleys go metal-to-metal, the tranny is toast.


----------

